# My most recent hair experiance



## Robby_Raynebow (May 25, 2009)

My hair has gone through a lot the past month. 

First i bleached half my hair in according with my half and half coloring. I completely forgot that i did it not a month ago. Ik my fault. Well it pushed my hair over the cliff. We went on vacation for 4 days the next day. Over thos 4 days I lost somewhere between 3-7 inches off of my hair. I treated it for a while and it got better. I trimmed and it still looks damaged but its not breaking anymore.

So I bleached the black side and applied protein filler and Ion Color Brillance Red Intense Blonde. It turned out orange, So I then dyed it again with more protien filler and it turned out orange/red. Even orangier than in the pic.





So the next day I went back to Sally's and bought Lt. Burgundy Blond in the same line of color. I dyed that without a filler and it was sooo faded looking. I subsequently went back and bought protien filler in red red and the dye again. I dyed it and it looked less faded but still wasn't a rich color.





Two days later and my hair had drastically faded all over to a bright coppery orange. So I applied Ion Lt. Burgundy Brown with protein filler. The color that It turned out is ok. More red than in the next picture, but all the dyes aren't taking as well as all over as this patch on top which is understandable since thats the most damaged.





Two weeks later here I am with a bottle of Wella Cyclamen and Wella Black Cherry both from the Color Charm line. I will update later of pic of my hair after it's done.


EDIT!!!!!!

Here are pics of the freshly dyed hair. The wella really worked a little better than ION


----------



## sofie1507 (May 25, 2009)

oh gosh i feel so sorry for you!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

Like I told you before...you have some Hella strong hair....it takes a licking and keeps on hangin on .....I hope it turns out okay!


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 25, 2009)

Thanks guys. The dye is sitting as we speak. Its not pretty. I didn't realize i got dye on my face until it set. So i have spots of black cherry on my face. Ik Classy!


----------



## TISH1124 (May 25, 2009)

OMG.....I can't wait to see pictures....This is gonna be priceless....What color do you actually want it to be in the long run..I am so confused


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 25, 2009)

I'll have pictures up tommorrow. My goal is to grow it all down to my shoulders. It turned out better than the other dyes, coverage wise. It's got more purple than red tones. I'm liking it.


----------



## x0besoz (May 25, 2009)

too much protein is also bad for your hair! so stop doing a protein filler every time you die because its only making your hair more brittle .... that being said your hair is really damaged which is why its not holding any color and the hair that is fried will never hold color again plain and simple it has to be cut off and your best bet is to get joico k-pak repair condition tigi dumb blonde reconstructing conditioner paul mitchell makes one too but i cant remember off the top of my head to help the rest of the hair that isnt so damaged and stop dying your hair for a while 

and i know this because im a colorist and stylist and its happened to me before =]


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (May 26, 2009)

I now have pics of the new hair, but they really dont show the true color. Its red all around. and really red and purple where my extension is.


----------



## strickers (May 27, 2009)

If you want to grow your hair to your shoulders you should really stop dying it x amount ot times per day, because clearly you don't understand that even just color is harmful to your hair. 

It's going to keep fading because it's so damaged and your cuticle is so open that there's nothing to hold the color. The more "treatments" you do from here on out the worse it's going to get. I can see the damage in the photos, even if you didn't list all the things you did to it it's pretty clearly messed up. LEAVE IT ALONE. Really you should cut it all off, because it's going to keep breaking as it grows and the splitends that will form from the breaking points will just continue to travel up your hair shaft, especially since you don't seem to learn your lessons.

Yikes.


----------



## Kitty* (Jun 6, 2009)

Wow, strickers didn't have to be so rude about it. But temporary colours are fine (like manic panic and that kind of stuff) .. Bleach and permanent colour are the most damaging.

Its true that too much protein can cause damage, so make sure you balance it with a nice moisturizing treatment. and another thing, try to find the gentlest shampoo out there, and use it every 2-3 days, washing it everyday will just dry it out

Good luck with your hair, and dont worry if you take good care of it you wont have to chop it off. Been there down that.


----------



## Robby_Raynebow (Jun 8, 2009)

I bought a gentle shampoo for colored hair and I just did used a semi perm color in *Black Cherry* I absolutly love it. I'm using a lot of Cholestral too and that seems to be doing amazing things for my hair.

Thanks for the advice Kitty!


----------



## Kitty* (Jun 8, 2009)

No problem! just glad i could help!


----------

